# Jet Washing Engine Bays



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello!

I've never cleaned an engine bay... guess I've been too worried about spraying water into one!

Any advice/tips about using a jetwash to clean an engine bay? Any particular products I should be looking at?

Thanks!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

This is how I do mine:

start with a warm engine... not just swtiched off hot one...

spray on my chosen degreaser... I use a few different ones (G101, Megs De greaser, and AN other that I can't remember the name just now... got it from PB)

Get a brush in and brush about all try and clean all the [email protected]

get my PW on a low setting, and spray the engine... dont put the lance too close, and don't "hover" over any parts for too long...

Repeat until happy

Start the car to help with the drying... use an old MF cloth to blot any standing water

Spray with 303 aerospace and leave on for a few hours...

Come back and wipe down...

Job done, do blown or damaged engines, no fuss...

My S8



















My old RX8



















Ford KA



















A before and after on my old Civic



















:thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Cleaning the engine is very rewarding for little effort tbh!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

OllieNeedham said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've never cleaned an engine bay... guess I've been too worried about spraying water into one!
> 
> ...


what car do you have some engines are prone to problems more than otheres a lot of newer cars such as the bigh guys a8 there is 80% plastic cover trim so theres little chance of getting water anywhere it shouldnt.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my guide...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217823

Most important thing is to not have the PW on a high setting :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Most important thing is to not have the PW on a high setting :thumb:


Not really! It's how you use it and where you are aiming it that's important:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cueball couldn't have put it better.. don't hold it on any one area for any prolonged time. It's also easier and safer to use a pw than a standard garden hose :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

If you're scared of PWing it, then a hose will do a perfectly good job. The degreaser/apc and cloths and brushes etc are doing all the cleaning.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wouldn't advise using a hose Dennis.. they have a lot more 'flow' of water unlike a PW which mists and jets and will actually blast any product away much faster

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh  never thought of it that way. I was doing that with mine thinking it was more 'gentle' rather than a blast if you know what I mean.
In that case, I will return to low pressure skooshing from the PW 

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Unless you're mad wae it.. I doubt you'll harm anything.
Most modern engines have massive plastic covers anyway.. you can see your feet when you open my bonnet! :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine's far from modern.
Space in my bay?... chance would be a fine thing or I'd a have a siren in there pronto :doublesho:lol:


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cleaning my engine bay, covered every surface in degreaser, left for a while, dumped a load more on there, attached with a brush and then attacked with presure washer at full blast for as long as i could be bothered with.

Before:





































after:



















So much easier with no engine or electrics to worry about  No perfect, but will need a heat gun and a scraper to get rid of that underseal stuff!!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Tardis sometimes shifts it 

If it's pi55 thin - like Rover's stuff


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

we used to get Renault's in when we were a Renault main dealer with electrical problems after having the engine bays washed


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it is a myth to think you have to sand blast it off with the pw this is not 1975, on with a yard brush, products and engines have moved on, that is not to say that you dont have to be careful, just protect the bits needed, it is a process not a race. Do it twice, a man and his 30000mbar pw are sometimes an auto-electricians cash cow.

next........you did what ? 

Take it easy soon be posting your own pictures.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I use the PW to rinse the bay and always spray at a distance,hose pipe with a spray head attachment is good.

A wet vac to suck any little water puddles from the bay is handy.


I remember a guy calling me asking me the step by step routine i do for engine bays,i told him i rinsed with a pw and he was not keen. (basicly telling me i shouldnt do that)

I also think he was another valeter trying to get some info :lol:


----------



## totalhum (Jan 29, 2009)

Spray chemical degreaser.

Power wash it off.

Never had one single problem with loads of car weekly.
Very rewarding for nearly 0 effort.

Make sure you dress up after the wash as the chemical degreaser might still be present.


----------

